# Am I to old for baggy pants?



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

Too old??? Bwahahaha!!! I hear ya. I am 35, but don't feel or look it. Don't really care what anyone else thinks either. My job forces me to dress in a manner that I am not truely comfortable in (dress pants, nice shirt and sometimes a tie), so when I get away from work, I wear what is comfy to me. In regards to sports and recreation......wear what you want. My boarding pants are a bit baggy as well, but I like them that way. I don't want anything even close to restricting.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I go with an in between pants. Not baggy not tight, more like a loose fit.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

baggy pants are a lot better than richard simmons pants!


----------



## firewalker (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm 31 and wear baggier pants, I do buy the proper size though not 2 sizes too big. I'd feel more out of place wearing the skinny pants at my age. I've been riding for over 20 years and probably 16 of those in baggy pants.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Too old? Wear what you like and say fuck what everyone else thinks. I'm so glad that snowboarding gear has style like something I normally wear. 80% of the skiers on the mountain look like a bunch of **** with tighter fitting straight cut clothes. Now I don't have gear like a park rat with a XXXL jacket that goes to my knees and pants that cover my boots and bindings then drag in the snow and rip on my edges, I just have proper fitting clothes that are comfortable.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Engage_mike said:


> already know that I love to wear the baggy board pants but I was starting to feel like maybe...now that I'm 30..I need not rock a style that I was rocking while I was 12 (JNCOs anyone?)


+100 internet points for JNCO. But seriously, I'm 31 and I still rock a size XL which is usually 1 size too big for me. I like them longer, baggier, and a little bit of sag to them. But that's how I've always had my snow pants. Anything else just doesn't feel right.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Pushing 32 myself and I wear baggy pants. It's what I use to wear skating as a kid so... it only made sense to snowboard baggy too.

Lolz at JNCOs. I was too poor to get JNCOs as a kid. I had to get the Millers Outpost Anchor Blue Beyond Baggy. Back pocket was so big I could fit a Mead notebook in there without folding it.

Later I learned that JNCO pants went big in the rave scene. Wayyyyyyyyyyy too gay for my taste.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> Pushing 32 myself and I wear baggy pants. It's what I use to wear skating as a kid so... it only made sense to snowboard baggy too.
> 
> Lolz at JNCOs. I was too poor to get JNCOs as a kid. I had to get the Millers Outpost Anchor Blue Beyond Baggy. Back pocket was so big I could fit a Mead notebook in there without folding it.
> 
> Later I learned that JNCO pants went big in the rave scene. Wayyyyyyyyyyy too gay for my taste.


Holy WTF

:laugh:


...


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I wear whatever feels the most comfortable, and for me that happens to be baggy pants. Who cares how old you are, just wear what you are comfortable in and go have fun shredding


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

be the kook in jeans


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha, I've been wondering this as well. I'm 28 and have gotten in the habit of replacing the baggy clothes in my wardrobe. Even my casual stuff isn't baggy anymore, and I used to -looove- that shit. Turns out, women with professional jobs don't like a dude who dresses like a man-child. 

That said, my snow pants are rid-onc-ulously baggy. They're the same pair of xxl Dub pants I've had for the last 11 years. Not only are they late-90's-baggy, but are now covered in duct tape due to excessive rippage. 

As long as they're not over the top, I don't really see a problem - snowboarding pants are usually really loose.
TBH, It would be far more awkward to see someone with tight-ish pants on a snowboard. 
I don't even mean skin tight, but even something on par with most ski pants would look out of place.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

36 here. 

Baggy pants or not, you're in for one hell of a surprise when you're in your 30's and discover how un-old you feel.

Bur for the record, go as baggy as you want, whatever style you think looks good. Mine are more released than out and out baggy. Suits my style anyways.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

:laugh::laugh: JNCO's went from being cool baggy to stupid baggy.. now they are "relaxed fit" just tossed my last pair of baggy early this year not bad for 10yr old jeans :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

34 here, but still get carded for alcohol so while I can rock the baggier stuff I don't want to.

But what sucks is I'm a slim dude so I swim in almost anything. I did try some slim pants and while they weren't skinny (beause I myself am skinny) they weren't comfortable. So I rock these pants that are super fucking big but one I strap in whatever. Ain't nobody looking at me and I'm not looking at nobody else.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Ain't nobody looking at me and I'm not looking at nobody else.


We are all looking and we are all judging.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL on that picture! I never had stupid baggy like that...mine were tasteful baggy...and I had some khaki cords and several denim JNCOs...loved them! but non the less...like I said I plan on dressing the way I want butttt...I didn't want to be grandpa rocking baggy pants with the childrens laughing at me  not that I'm really "OLD" but I hit 30 this year and I think it is taking a toll on me mentally? You guys understand me right?!?! hehe I am thinking of grabbing some new pants this year..saw some Oakleys...very nice but I should have tried them on...love the Oakley jackets too..just wondering if they aren't name brand price gouging because 280 seems steep...although I paid 250 for my spyder jacket so maybe that is right in line with a jacket 15k wpf and a zip in thermal and snow skirt?  Anyways..Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> be the kook in jeans


There's the kook in jeans, then there's the kid who fucken rips that wears jeans. You know the one, he'll ALWAYS ride better than you. ALWAYS :laugh:

He don't even care that he's wearing jeans... oh and they gotta be tight jeans


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> We are all looking and we are all judging.


Then you are up there for all the wrong reasons


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

Turned 37 this year and was exactly thinking the same thing.

I wear foursquare pants which are baggy but as everybody else has said it is what you are comfortable in.

You only have to look at the 32 advert with JP Walker still rocking baggy pants to know it is ok  and he is in his thirties.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know anything about you, but based on the title of the thread alone the answer is:

YES, YOU ARE TOO OLD

Get some nut-hugging, brokeback mt, hot-dog ski pants.

These should suffice









The 'X' means that you're extreme (or one of the X-men.... or both)


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

i think i need some fuckin mountain dew. I dont know how the kids rock the fucking nut hugging pants nowadays. I like to be able to move and bend my knees, plus everyone doesnt need to see my shit if i get a half chubber


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

next year im buying this


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Lmao JNCO!! I still have an old JNCO hoodie I wear. Letters are all fallen off but it's still comfy!

Baggy is fine as long as you wear a belt don't wanna be seeing the back of your knee under your damn boxers and the pants below that. Actually saw that at the mall this summer.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

henry06x said:


> Lmao JNCO!! I still have an old JNCO hoodie I wear. Letters are all fallen off but it's still comfy!
> 
> Baggy is fine as long as you wear a belt don't wanna be seeing the back of your knee under your damn boxers and the pants below that. Actually saw that at the mall this summer.


Ohhh No don't get me started on this situation...I can't stand this fashion of sagging your pants down to your knees and having a long white t to cover....doesn't make sense...look how these guys can barely walk..and part of their walk is one hand holding the pants up...worst part is that really pisses me off..THEY ALWAYS HAVE ON A BELT!!! I wish their moms would smack them in the head and just say..YOU LOOK STUPID! and they might listen..whatever 
oh Tarzanman...where can I get those nut-hugging, brokeback mt, hot-dog ski pants exactly?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Engage_mike said:


> not that I'm really "OLD" but I hit 30 this year and I think it is taking a toll on me mentally? You guys understand me right?!?!


Nope, I do not understand you. I just turned 30 this year myself, and no where along the way have I re-thought out my wardrobe, especially when it comes to my mountain gear. My style has progressively changed with time. I was a teen in the 90's so I know all about the Jnco craze and the baggy life. As an adult in the 2000's, I have changed from ridiculously baggy to a "loose" fit. Since I wear a shirt and tie 5 days a week for work, I like to be comfy when I'm off of work. Anyway, just be yourself. Your age doesn't determine who you are, just how you're percieved. And if how I'm percieved makes people not want to be around me or associate with me, then fuck 'em, cause I have friends already, and they don't judge me for my clothing.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I have changed styles of cuts, but I still like my balls to ride free., Baggy all the way, maybe a better cut of baggy, but always baggy.

Burton's AK fit this year is spot on IMO.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have dudes in their 60-70's boarding and saggin out here...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Another vote for the AK fit this year, the pants are a great cut


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Age means very little and is very relative. My friend who is 62 started boarding last year. Yes she was wearing baggy stuff.

Thing is I don't think she gives a crap what people think of her, neither do I.

Question is do I feel comfortable with myself. If I do then all is well.

To quote Jimi Hendrix "I'm the one thats got to die when its time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Wear what you want. And LOL @ JNCO, I think you have to be around 35-25 to get what the deal was about those. They were really popular when I was in middle school, those and ZONZ.

I wear M pants and L jacket and should wear S pant and M jacket (for some reason, jackets seem fitted smaller?) and I think the fit is just right.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Funny topic.

I turned 30 in October. I used to wear super baggy board clothes (xls even though I was probably a large). On top, I've lost 40+ pounds in the last year so I couldn't even keep my old pants on with a belt even if I liked the super baggy still (and I don't).

So I replaced my baggy xls with a medium Foursquare jacket and a medium 686 "tailored fit" (not slim) pant. I really like them too.

I wear a suit to work everyday and generally prefer tailored/fitted (not slim!) clothing even casually anymore so it was a natural progression.

In the end, I didn't update because I got a little older. I updated because my personal tastes changed a little (and my size did too). I got what I felt comfortable in. That's what everyone should do.

And sell your old crap on ebay. I couldn't believe how much money I got for my old crap!!! My old boots, pants, and two jackets (a shell and a burton insulated one) netted me nearly $250! Wonder how much I'll get for my old board and bindings?!?!?!? Because of my luck I sold the two slowpitch bats I don't use anymore...and got $200 more!!


----------



## Runojc (Oct 22, 2010)

Go with what's comfy for you.
Baggy is definitely the way to go in that sense, as long as you don't take it to extremes.
Quote i've come to like; "Weak is a man, who's pleasures depend on the permission of others"
^Usable in almost any situation.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

easton714 said:


> And sell your old crap on ebay. I couldn't believe how much money I got for my old crap!!! My old boots, pants, and two jackets (a shell and a burton insulated one) netted me nearly $250! Wonder how much I'll get for my old board and bindings?!?!?!? Because of my luck I sold the two slowpitch bats I don't use anymore...and got $200 more!!


LOL...it is amazing what you can sell on Ebay...I am actually thinking about selling my current spyder jacket and columbia pants and seeing if I can't get something to put towards an Oakley pant and jacket set I like a lot...The Oakley pants are a nice fit I feel...they seem like you called "Tailored" they kind of have a flair pant leg to them...very comfy  I like the 686 pants but I don't care for the extreme cargo pocket I see on all of them...maybe I need a new ski shop with more options too  its tough to shop for winter gear in Orlando


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

easton714 said:


> Funny topic.
> 
> I turned 30 in October. I used to wear super baggy board clothes (xls even though I was probably a large). On top, I've lost 40+ pounds in the last year so I couldn't even keep my old pants on with a belt even if I liked the super baggy still (and I don't).
> 
> ...


+1 

i tend to wear fitted/tailored jeans...for some immature men it makes them think im wearing "slim" or "tight as hell jeans" but they are not. Turns out women who are mature,responsible,have a career and are fairly comfortable with themselves prefer men who know how to take car of themselves and the way you dress says a lot about whether or not you can take care of yourself. if you're still sagging your pants around your knees....you have a problem.

however when it comes to snowboarding...i try to wear more relaxed fit, not baggy, but not tight. just a good relaxed fit where i don't feel like everything is hanging off me and i also don't feel restricted in movement. i've put on a couple of burton slim fit pants (since i thought it would go along with my fitted jean tasted) but they felt too tight to move around in, i couldn't see myself snowboarding when i'm feeling like im going to burst out of the pants.

baggy is fine as long as it's tasteful.


----------



## Runojc (Oct 22, 2010)

mastershake said:


> +1
> 
> i tend to wear fitted/tailored jeans...for some immature men it makes them think im wearing "slim" or "tight as hell jeans" but they are not. Turns out women who are mature,responsible,have a career and are fairly comfortable with themselves prefer men who know how to take car of themselves and the way you dress says a lot about whether or not you can take care of yourself. if you're still sagging your pants around your knees....you have a problem.
> 
> ...


fuck tasteful, keep it gangaster. No one's trying to impress ladys shredding


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Runojc said:


> fuck tasteful, keep it gangaster. No one's trying to impress ladys shredding


Good lord, how is snowboarding "gangaster (sic)"?

It is a snowsport. I've never understood why people think it is (or want it to be) some anti-culture.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

You are so correct Mr. Wolf...I am now set on a pair of nicely fitted pants that are neon green  I love this quiksilver jacket I saw as it seems to match up with my NS SL pretty nicely..but for 400 bucks they can keep it...I'll wait for next season and pick up some goods on clearance probably...maybe hit up the Burton Outlet here in Orlando as they have some goods for a great price. Either way...glad this thread is still grabbing some attention cause I love the replies! Wait...am I on to another thread idea..."Am I to old for Neon green pants?" hehe


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

Runojc said:


> fuck tasteful, keep it gangaster. No one's trying to impress ladys shredding


that's kind of ironic...

nobody is talking about impressing ladies...there is a big difference between sagging your pants down to the floor with an XXL jacket and just wearing something that fits you nicely. if you aren't comfortable with yourself then you wont feel comfortable snowboarding and i don't care if theres 2 people on the mountain or 3000.


----------

